

Hobnox AudioTool is realtime audio processing studio in Flash - est
http://www.hobnox.com/index.1056.en.html

======
ThomPete
Hobnox is such a great example of why HTML5 have a long way to go before it
even comes close to offering proper online experiences.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disruptive_technology>

_""Low-end disruption" occurs when the rate at which products improve exceeds
the rate at which customers can adopt the new performance. Therefore, at some
point the performance of the product overshoots the needs of certain customer
segments. At this point, a disruptive technology may enter the market and
provide a product which has lower performance than the incumbent but which
exceeds the requirements of certain segments, thereby gaining a foothold in
the market. In low-end disruption, the disruptor is focused initially on
serving the least profitable customer, who is happy with a good enough
product. This type of customer is not willing to pay premium for enhancements
in product functionality. Once the disruptor has gained foot hold in this
customer segment, it seeks to improve its profit margin. To get higher profit
margins, the disruptor needs to enter the segment where the customer is
willing to pay a little more for higher quality. To ensure this quality in its
product, the disruptor needs to innovate. The incumbent will not do much to
retain its share in a not so profitable segment, and will move up-market and
focus on its more attractive customers. After a number of such encounters, the
incumbent is squeezed into smaller markets than it was previously serving. And
then finally the disruptive technology meets the demands of the most
profitable segment and drives the established company out of the market."_

~~~
ThomPete
Yes I read Clayton Christensen. But it applies primarily to physical products
like hardware. I am not sure you can make the same extrapolations in digital.

------
callmeed
Take that, HTML5!

Seriously, though, I don't know enough about music to make that work right but
it's pretty impressive. Would be cool if Flash allowed local MIDI devices to
connect.

------
transmit101
It's highly impressive, but the question has to be asked: is a web browser
really the best interface for a system like this?

The fact is that audio latency, hardware support and plugin support (amongst
many other factors) are _always_ likely to be severely limited when running in
a browser environment of any kind, let alone on top of the Flash run-time.

This is a great toy, and huge respects to the creator, but if you're even
remotely serious about making music, you'll be ditching this within minutes
and picking up a custom-built music environment which goes nowhere near a web
browser at all.

Sorry, but anybody implying that this is a good reason to retain Flash is
going to have to come up with a much more convincing argument.

~~~
est
> picking up a custom-built music environment which goes nowhere near a web
> browser at all.

Flash didn't meant to compete with desktop/native apps, but HTML5 meant to
compete with Flash, or even desktop/native apps.

And HTML5 community had already claimed death of Flash several times.

I am not a big fan of Flash, but if HTML5 was designed to be something that
the industry's choice for the next 20 years, it'd better catch up fast.

------
defied
Definitely worth reading for anyone interested in audio processing in Flash:
<http://blog.andre-michelle.com/> and <http://lab.andre-michelle.com/>

------
asmosoinio
A really neat tool, great attention to detail! Wish I had more time to play
with it...

Had a nice "needs more cowbell" moment with the Tone Matrix default and the
Rhythm Composer already!

------
24pfilms
I am kind of amazed that hobnox has not created an embeddable widget to help
the virality and move it forward...cause it is a hell of a tool.

